# Eating her own poo



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have just noticed Ruby doing something quite disgusting, and that's eating her own poo! :O she stopped as soon as I said "Ruby no!" but still! Has anyone else experienced this with their chi's?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's a common thing believe it or not. I think they do that when they're lacking something. I've heard that using a little pineapple juice in their food deters them from eating their poop.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

It's a real common thing among dogs, chis especially.

2 of my 4 went through it, and I was a demented maniac. Fortunately for mine it was just a passing phase & they grew out of it, I could not have coped if they hadn't! The only remaining legacy of those days now is that they all remember there's no 'lickies' in this house.

There is various powdered products avail in USA but I didn't end up needing them. I found them on ebay.com - they may be avail. in Oz, but I doubt it, we don't get much of the latest & greatest of anything out here in the colonies


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for replying ladies! I'm so glad to hear its a normal (if totally gross!) thing for some dogs to do.  Ruby's not just my first chi, she's my first dog full stop, so I'm on a steep learning curve! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Some people say that it's a natural instinct when they feel threatened, they eat their own poo to cover their tracks x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

our chi shadow used to eat her own poo also, we gave her some pineapple and she stopped.. we stopped given her pineapple and she automatically stopped eating it.


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Just caught her doing it again. Sooooo nasty! Hahaha so it's a good thing my grandma just cut up a pineapple today! It's also a good thing Ruby will eat absolutely anything, hahaha. Just gave her a few bites now and my grandma is going to give her some more tomorrow. Hopefully it works! How much do I need her to eat before it takes effect?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

Shadow was straight away stopped. Let us no if it helps 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

